
MS Paint IDE - tosh
https://ms-paint-i.de/
======
forgotpwd16
Paint is good for editing config files and simple projects, but for more
advanced programming GIMP is better. It is extensible and offers a vast range
of plug-ins for making things easier.

~~~
ifoundthetao
Honestly, I'm not a fan of using it with Java, and I prefer the Paint.NET IDE.

~~~
zamalek
Paint 3D would be the clear winner for enterprise-grade software.

~~~
Groxx
An entire new dimension of capabilities, yeah. Why compose behavior in 2
dimensions when the world exists in 3.

------
STRiDEX
even the webpage is using AngularDart. This is a person that goes out of their
way to make interesting choices.

------
mooman219
"Sometimes a 99% accuracy parsing". Well I'm sold.

------
tekromancr
This is breathtakingly stupid, and I absolutely love it

------
shove
We had this. It was called Flash and it was glorious.

~~~
girvo
Right? gotoAndPlay as a function still holds a special place in my heart. It
was a damned great environment for building interactive games!

------
xeromal
This is...something.

------
gpsx
Finally, a graphical programming environment that is as fast as programming
with text files.

------
gwillz
> Superiority

> It's not Eclipse.

Shots fired.

------
acscott
Outstanding work. Will the VIM plugin come out soon? But this really improves
productivity already. I have setup several hot keys to shortcuts to MS Paint
IDE that save me from having to use the mouse and keep my hands on the
keyboard. Great time saver.

------
chris_wot
Truly wonderful in its awfulness.

------
henryluo
I'm not sold by this IDE, like most other products from MS. :-(

No matter how many fancy features it boasts to have, if it is not open source,
I won't consider it.

------
Rebelgecko
Seems like a slightly more practical version of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2414796](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2414796)

------
lucio
I see fabulous opportunities to get creative in the code comments area.

Does this version compile TIFF?

What about compiling an animated GIF, I have a few ideas to abuse that
feature...

------
gamesbrainiac
I think Adobe Illustrator would be an excellent IDE. I think Adobe gave up on
the coding business too soon after ColdFusion didn't work out so well.

~~~
james-skemp
Having developed in ColdFusion approximately a decade ago, before the product
we used (and I as a developer) switched to .NET, I did a quick search.

It looks like it's still being developed at least. All this time later I still
liked how easy it was to cfdump anything (at least there's LINQPad supports it
for .NET) and how nice FusionReactor was for troubleshooting issues.

We used a bit of closed-source software but FR could be configured to sit
between all db calls, which helped us point out some rather inefficient
queries the CMS was doing.

Every now and again I see a .cfm in the URL and wouldn't mind working
(briefly) with the language again.

EDIT: Still looking around at ColdFusion, I think really the price is what
resulted in it's lack of adoption. Typical Adobe pricing that's focused on
enterprise usage.

~~~
migueltarga
Check this out:
[https://github.com/lucee/Lucee](https://github.com/lucee/Lucee)

------
michaelmior
Does it support coding in Comic Sans?

------
israrkhan
This is... a thing??

~~~
albertgoeswoof
I suppose your one of those “plain text should be used as an interface
everywhere” developers, eh?

Did you even try using images? It’s not like it’s hard like learning VIM or
something.

~~~
one87
This!

Using images instead of text files saved my life! Not dealing with version
control saves so much time and improves my productivity to other spheres.

~~~
tekromancr
Main_finalfinalfinal.png

------
aphextron
I can't tell if this is a joke or not

~~~
carlosdp
It's both I think

------
dialogbox
Finally Windows got ready to programming.

